# Kayak Fishing Tip Spare Clothes.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Kayak Fishing Tip Jan, 2010.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Spare Clothing Aboard.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Vacuum bag a change of clothes for the boat. (Yak) Sweats shrink into a tiny package when vacuum bagged. Add a small towel and you still have a package smaller than a shoe box that weighs less than 2 pounds. This is an ideal way to carry a change of clothes in your yak where storage space is at a premium.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent tip


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Excellent tip! I can see this coming in handy on the boat too. Good place to store a spare towel, shorts, swimsuit and shirt because you never know when might need them. Hooked my swimtrunks on a cleat jumping off the boat one time at Crab Island, needless to say I had to wrap up in my towel and head home or put on a show I wasn't ready to put on. It would have been nice to have a spare set of swimtrunks on the boat!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I do the same thing on the boat, extra clothes, towels, sheets, blankets all vacuum packed. They may be seriously wrinkled but they stay fresh and clean as well as being able to pack more into existing drawers and closets.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice tip


----------

